# USA powdered sugar w/o corn starch?



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I have read a couple of threads that corn starch in powdered sugar can cause brood to dehydrate. Is this true, and is there powdered sugar available in the USA with out corn starch?


----------



## rwells (May 12, 2010)

You can put regular table sugar ( pure cane sugar) in a blender until it is powered.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

rwells said:


> You can put regular table sugar ( pure cane sugar) in a blender until it is powered.


I also do this too, but only for small amounts. For larger amounts I use a grain mill/grinder, which very effectively powders reguar table sugar.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

King Arthur Flour sells a powdered sugar without cornstarch:
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/glazing-sugar-16-oz

Also, in addition to the _grind your own_ solutions offered above, coffee grinders are reported to work.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> King Arthur Flour sells a powdered sugar without cornstarch:
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/glazing-sugar-16-oz
> 
> Also, in addition to the _grind your own_ solutions offered above, coffee grinders are reported to work.


Thank you for sharing, it is what I was looking for.:thumbsup:


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Most powdered sugars contain corn starch and an anti caking agent. The amounts are small. It depends what you want the sugar for? For mite checking it is not a problem, since you only use 2 tablespoons of the powdered sugar. Even for dusting your hives as a means of varroa control should be fine. As a food source I would bail on it. For that you are better off with regular sugar. The Walmart brand of sugar is free of corn starch. Never checked on their powdered sugar, but it may be worse taking a look.


----------

